# Red mini or toy near Vancouver, Canada



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Astraviel,

If you have your heart set on red I would recommend looking far and wide, and be prepared to fly to pick up your pup. Red is a trendy color and hard to find. In addition it may be helpful to know that reds frequently fade to apricot or even cream as adults. 

Rainbow toy poodles in Utah or Danube in Maryland may be a place to start researching and asking questions. Hopefully others will chime in, and perhaps have suggestions closer to you. I know of breeders of red toy and mini poodles in the Pacific Northwest, but none that I would be willing to name here. Look for breeders who participate in AKC conformation- show dogs in other words- and who are doing all the health testing suggested by the Poodle Club of America. This will make it more likely that you will find a healthy sound dog you can enjoy for many years.

Good luck! Thank you for coming to PF and asking questions. Read our puppy buying stickie for lots of good advice on how to buy a healthy puppy.


----------

